# Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?



## ~Flyfisher~ (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also es geht darum, ich möchte dieses Jahr intensiv mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen. Es soll hauptsächlich auf Forellen und Äschen gehen. Habe natürlich schon letztes Jahr viel gefischt, aber nun brauche ich eine vernünftige Fliegenrolle.
Da ich noch kein Profi bin und ich nicht zu viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgeben möchte suche ich nun ein Optimum. Vorab, meine Vorstellung liegt bei max. 150 Teuros. Nach längerem suchen und lesen bin ich auf drei Rollen gestoßen und möchte eure Meinungen und Ratschläge hören.
Zum einen haben wir 
1. Die Biocraft XT Large Arbor (hat ja leider nicht so einen guten Ruf).
2. Die Scierra EDP 
3. Die Orvis Battenkill Large Arbor

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir etwas über die Modelle und den Ruf der Hersteller schreibt.

MfG David aus Remscheid


----------



## Farina (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Hallo David,

vergesse bitte alle 3 vorgeschlagenen Rollen und entscheide Dich für eine Vosseler DC 2, made in Germany.

Hier wird Dir geholfen:

http://www.pro-flyfishing.de/fliegenrollen/dc-serie/

TL aus Herten

Farina


----------



## snoekbaars (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Moin!!

Hier wäre auch noch eine wirklich hervorragende Rolle mit noch besserer Bremse, wenn man sie denn mal braucht, die sich im Preisrahmen bewegt:
http://www.morefly.com/shop/index.php/cPath/844_956_973

TL
Ralph


----------



## Farina (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Moin!!
> 
> Hier wäre auch noch eine wirklich hervorragende Rolle mit noch besserer Bremse, wenn man sie denn mal braucht, die sich im Preisrahmen bewegt:
> http://www.morefly.com/shop/index.php/cPath/844_956_973
> ...


 
Hallo Ralph,

stimmt, von der Lamson habe ich auch nur gutes gehört. Ich habe jedoch selber 3 Vosseler Rollen (DC, S1 und RC) alle 3 Rollen funktionieren fantastisch und sehen toll aus.

Farina


----------



## Tokker (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Morgen

Bei deiner Rolle brauchst du nicht viel Geld ausgeben!!Sie soll ja nur deine Schnur halten und ab und zu bremsen,falls doch mal ein großer Fisch einsteigen sollte.Alles andere erledigt deine Rute doch schon.Da würde ich nicht so geizig sein.Als Einsteiger kann ich dir die Loop aus Graphit empfehlen.Nicht teuer,hält und bremst sehr gut!

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Dennert (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*



Tokker schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Bei deiner Rolle brauchst du nicht viel Geld ausgeben!!Sie soll ja nur deine Schnur halten und ab und zu bremsen,falls doch mal ein großer Fisch einsteigen sollte.Alles andere erledigt deine Rute doch schon.


 
Im Prinzip richtig, aber wer hängt sich an eine schöne Fliegenrute ne hässliche Billigrolle? Das Auge fischt mit. Weiterhin gibt es bei den Billigrollen oft noch nicht mal Gewichtsangaben (warum ist klar)
Die hier angesprochene Vosseler DC 2 oder eine DC 3 würde ich dir auch empfehlen.


----------



## HOX (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*



Tokker schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Bei deiner Rolle brauchst du nicht viel Geld ausgeben!!Sie soll ja nur deine Schnur halten und ab und zu bremsen,falls doch mal ein großer Fisch einsteigen sollte.Alles andere erledigt deine Rute doch schon.Da würde ich nicht so geizig sein.Als Einsteiger kann ich dir die Loop aus Graphit empfehlen.Nicht teuer,hält und bremst sehr gut!
> 
> Gruß Tokker



Loop rulez!


----------



## snoekbaars (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Hallo Farina!!

Ich hatte selber mal eine DC4, habe sie jedoch später verkauft weil ich meine, dass die Rollen welche ich inzwischen fische (Waterworks Force 3X LT und Lamson Litespeed 3,5) einfach die sehr, sehr viel bessere Bremse haben. M.E. kein Vergleich mit den Vosseler Rollen. Bremsentechnisch ist die S-Klasse von Vosseler aber sicher auch sehr gut.

Aussehen ist wie so oft auf jeden Fall Geschmackssache.

Bei der Konic bekommt man sicher das beste Bremssystem für's Geld. Es ist das selbe wie bei den LamsonRollen und jenen von Waterworks welche ein Vielfaches kosten.

TL
Ralph


Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> stimmt, von der Lamson habe ich auch nur gutes gehört. Ich habe jedoch selber 3 Vosseler Rollen (DC, S1 und RC) alle 3 Rollen funktionieren fantastisch und sehen toll aus.
> 
> Farina


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Ich fische unter anderem die Greys GRXi - und bin sehr zufrieden. Sehr praktisch für Schnurwechsler: Sie kommt mit 4 (!) Spulen und einer Tasche für alles. Ich nutze die 5/6-Version für den Bereich 4-6, sie hätte aber auch noch genug Platz für eine WF7.


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! Ihr habt mir sehr weitergeholfen und mich für die Vosseler DC Reihe überzeugt. Mir gefällt, dass die Rolle aus leichtem Aluminium besteht, welche die Rute auch gut ausbalanciert. Muss jetzt nur mal im Internet schauen, welcher Händler der günstigste ist. Was sagt ihr, lieber eine 5/6 DC3 für eine 5/6 Rute oder eine DC2 3/4 für eien 5/6 Rute?

David


----------



## Dennert (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Ich hab die DC 3 auf meiner 5er und die Rute ist damit gut ausbalanciert, wird ja auch empfohlen.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (11. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Moin moin will auch mal meinen " senf " dazu geben ....

Ich fische schon seit einiger zeit die rollen von Vosseler Deutsches Produckt super qualität bin sehr zufrieden der preis stimmt ...

mehr kann und will ich dazu nicht sagen ...

Euch allen Petri Heil .....


----------



## fliafi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Hallo David,



~Flyfisher~ schrieb:


> . . .
> Was sagt ihr, lieber eine 5/6 DC3 für eine 5/6 Rute oder eine DC2 3/4 für eien 5/6 Rute?. . .



Gratuliere zu Deiner Entscheidung für die Vosseler. Ist eine Klasse Rolle.

Falls Du mit einer DT fischen möchtest würd ich Dir zu der DC3 (5/6) raten. Du brauchst wesentlich mehr Platz auf der Rolle für eine DT-Schnur. Bei einer WF5x könnte man gerade noch ein Auge zudrücken und die DC2 nehmen.

Würd Dir aber trotzdem zu einer DC3 raten.


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (12. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Okay, vielen Dank, es ist vollbracht, eine Vosseler DC3 darf demnächst bei mir wohnen. Freue mich schon auf die Rolle und ich werde sicherlich bei Gelegenheit die Rolle ausprobieren. Momentan habe ich leider wenig Zeit (die Arbeit ruft). 
Hauptsächlich werde ich an meinem Hausgewässer, der Wupper fischen.

David


----------



## Evotec (15. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Also ich kann dir nur die Rollen von  *Danielsson 

ans Herz legen Habe noch die Alten also von Loop und ich sage bis heute es ist die beste Rolle die ich bis jetzt gekauft hab. Fische eine LW Six Nine und Eine Two Five und hatte noch nie ein Problem mit den beiden Rollen.
*


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (15. März 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Hallo Evotec,

dementsprechend sind aber auch die Preise für eine gute Roller dieser Marke...


----------



## MarcoK (21. November 2016)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Also ich sag mal für 150€ kannst du ja nicht die beste Qualität kaufen aber eine ordentliche rolle kriegst du schon


----------



## AGV Furrer (24. November 2016)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*



MarcoK schrieb:


> Also ich sag mal für 150€ kannst du ja nicht die beste Qualität kaufen aber eine ordentliche rolle kriegst du schon



Gehen wir einfach ein mal davon aus, dass:
 - die Frage (sie stammt auch 2008) sich inzwischen längst erledigt hat;
 - der Fragesteller schon seit geschätzten 8 Jahren eine Fliegenrolle besitzt;
 - und (hoffentlich) schon viele schöne Fische mit dieser gedrillt hat.


----------



## cafechaos0 (28. November 2016)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

Hallo,
denke das Thema ist zeitlos.
:q

LG.


----------



## AGV Furrer (28. November 2016)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*



cafechaos0 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> denke das Thema ist zeitlos.
> :q
> 
> LG.



Demnach braucht das Board nur eine Hand voll Threads, denn vieles wiederholt sich ja (mit leichten Abwandlungen) oder wie ist das zu verstehen?

Sorry, aber auf eine 8 Jahre alte Frage zu antworten .......#d


----------



## Hans52152 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrolle gesucht?*

B. Richi hat auch Klasse Rollen.

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw...i+rollen.TRS0&_nkw=b+richi+rollen&_sacat=1492


----------

